# The Scooter thread



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

In Sweden moped scooters are popular but mostly driven by 15 year olds.

You may drive at a max speed of 45km/h class I or 25km/h class II or 30km/h older non EU-mopeds

The no 1 brand here is Baotian and its clones (Moto-Zeta,Giantco, Yiying and so on.) These are made in China.

In Italy & France I saw lots of scooters but very few chinese made. They prefer Piaggio and Yamaha.


baotian 01636 


baotian 1635


FHJ 01629 

TPF 01619 

FHJ 01638 


Moto-Zeta01648


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought that it's too cold to drive a scooter in Sweden, but I was obviously wrong. Countries which I associate scooter driving are Italy, Greece and Spain (maybe France). Scooters are also popular in Serbia (there are many Chinese producers in recent years and brands like Peugeot, Piaggio, Kymco). Mopeds are also widespread, especially Tomos (made in Slovenia, then in Yugoslavia).


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Popular in The Netherlands are the classic mopeds with windscreens.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Alex_ZR said:


> I thought that it's too cold to drive a scooter in Sweden, but I was obviously wrong. Countries which I associate scooter driving are Italy, Greece and Spain (maybe France). Scooters are also popular in Serbia (there are many Chinese producers in recent years and brands like Peugeot, Piaggio, Kymco). Mopeds are also widespread, especially Tomos (made in Slovenia, then in Yugoslavia).


Yes it's cold. The scooter-season here is usually from april-october.

Chinese brands are popular here because people don't want to spend to much on a moped they only use a couple of months a year.

I have had 5 different Baotian mopeds. They are very cheap compared to Peugeot and Piaggio. 

Looking at the Amsterdam pictures, it seems like the chinese mopeds are most common. I see some Baotian Vintages. 

I had a Tomos before. It looked like a copy of Puch Florida.


Stagelstorp 

Driving in snow is fun


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

Mine:



















2004 Gilera Ice 50 2T. I'm the second owner of this scooter - first live somewhere in Kaiserslautern (Germany). Since May 2008, I've driven over 9000 km - it's not very many, but as for Polish weather (winter often from the end of November to March), also not little. Unfortunately, now it has its first breakdown: I've bought a new spark plug and it still hasn't the spark. Just when weather encourages to driving.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

MajKeR_ said:


> Mine:
> 
> 2004 Gilera Ice 50 2T. I'm the second owner of this scooter - first live somewhere in Kaiserslautern (Germany). Since May 2008, I've driven over 9000 km - it's not very many, but as for Polish weather (winter often from the end of November to March), also not little. Unfortunately, now it has its first breakdown: I've bought a new spark plug and it still hasn't the spark. Just when weather encourages to driving.


That Gilera looks cool but very small to me.

I recently owned a Grido (LONGIJA) twostroke, good acceleration but I didn't enjoy the twostroke smoke.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

It's not as small as it may be likely. Seat is pretty tall and you have quite a lot of place for legs, so driving is comfortable and safe. Oh, I've forgotten: I've took off speed locks (without one) - now it's able to achieve 80 km/h.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

I took this pic in Siena (I)


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

I miss this view (and working scooters from 100€) in my country


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*London scooter parking *


Scooters outside the beautiful San Remo Railway station. Italy & probably Greece have most scooters per capita. Also Vietnam has a lot of scooters.


945 
*Scooter in Mannheim* (made in china) 



scooter in sweden


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Stylish Scooter


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

In Bulgaria the motoseason is also about from april to october, or maybe march to november... I find it unpleasant to drive a moped under 9-10 degrees Celsius.
My ride is a 50cc 1996 Yamaha BWs:



















Also big difference with nordic countries - you can not drive a moped on a bikeway here in Bulgaria.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Chilio said:


> Also big difference with nordic countries - you can not drive a moped on a bikeway here in Bulgaria.


Moped class I (45km/h) are not allowed to drive on bicycle paths.

Only mopeds class II (25-30km/h) can drive on bicycle paths.

Still many class I mopedists do not care about this rule and drive everywhere.

I wonder what the scene looks like in America. Are mopeds and scooters popular? I have read somewhere that people usually uses them on campingrounds and not so much longer distances. 

What is the highest allowed speed for an american moped ?

About the temperature: I drove my moped at 0 degrees and it was really cold because the speed reduce the temperature.


----------



## CHLayson (May 29, 2012)

Mr_Dru hi bro the picture of bottom is motor chargeable?


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

more
http://pinktentacle.com/2010/03/custom-scooters-from-japan/


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

^^ Lol a stretch scooter?


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

It's able to stand without support? 

And about my scooter - some very intelligent German remade something in ignition and it took a short circuit to electrical installation, which burned: magneto, spark plug and high-voltage cabel. I've been forced to change it for new ones, also the ignition module (it had completely rusted socket - strange...), and, of course, ignition. Add cost of service's working (I couldn't repair it by myself) and 500 PLN (~125 EUR) is gone.

Maybe I'll become owner of 2000 Piaggio Liberty 50 - just broken plastics, lack of front brake and rear lamp - and... 300 PLN (~75 EUR)


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

MajKeR_ said:


> Maybe I'll become owner of 2000 Piaggio Liberty 50 - just broken plastics, lack of front brake and rear lamp - and... 300 PLN (~75 EUR)


The cheapest new moped-scooters here:



Spring Wind 


Din Scooter "Ebbe". Does someone know any other names for this scooter?
Ebbe is a name used by the swedish importer, they are now bancrupt and bancruptcy-managers sell out all their scooters on net-auction without any garanties. You can get a new scooter for about 350 EUR.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Scooters in Hamburg, both mopeds and motorbikes. Mopeds do not have any area code-licenseplates.





Scooter in Linköping


----------

